# Mini Slingshot Bullets pt 2



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

In my last topic ,I showed a tutorial video about how I make my mini slingshot bullet's and now here's the finished product ,I've been told that Ruthie invented these but its a good idea for the shooter on a budget.


----------

